# aluminum boats?



## BigJim (Nov 7, 2005)

Im looking for a aluminum boat around 16-17' with a tunnel and my budget is around 6-8K. New or used. I would like to know what is everybody's favorites and likes/dislikes.


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

I have a alumacraft 20 ft MV with a tunnel and jackplate CC .. I love it but a buddy just bought the identical boat in the 18 ft version for 8K in Houston this week.
I love it, tough and just hose her down when your done.
Only dislike I have about it is storage, but that can be fixed with some elbow grease.
The alumacraft has a large front and rear casting platforms and I fish 4 clients out of it comfortably. PLus the sponsons on the bake make for great steps allow for a better hole shot , if needed.
Have yet to lay eyes on my buddies 18 but from talking to him it has many of the same features. 
Model is 2072 MV w/tunnel
Polar Kraft,Crestliner,Express and Sea Ark all make fine boats as well and are defoinetly worth a look.
Other than storage, I'm a happy camper. Durable,safe, and reliable.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

I really like the way the air smells after an early spring rain.....long walks on the beach at sunset.....pink fuzzy underwear.....and those little tropical drinks with the tiny umbrellas in em.

I don't like mean people.....salmon patties.....skull tatoos with flames or snakes coming out of the eye sockets.....or the color orange.

Oh! After further review of your initial post, please disregard my initial reply

_(in my most manly of voices)_ Although I've never owned one, I've always been pretty impressed with the G3 rigs that I've been seein around.:biggrin:


----------



## chickenlips'n'snailhips (May 11, 2007)

triple f said:


> I really like the way the air smells after an early spring rain.....long walks on the beach at sunset.....pink fuzzy underwear.....and those little tropical drinks with the tiny umbrellas in em.
> 
> I don't like mean people.....salmon patties.....skull tatoos with flames or snakes coming out of the eye sockets.....or the color orange.QUOTE]
> 
> That was halarious!!! My kind of humor. Don't get me strated with the sarcasm though, I will get banned in no time.


----------



## AIDOUG (Jun 26, 2006)

there are some nice aluminums on the classified that you might check out


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

TXShockwave has a really nice boat for sale. 14 Foot Boatright. Send him a PM Might be samll for what you want but they are great boats.


----------



## RiverRat (Jun 30, 2005)

I have a 18' Alumacraft CC and it works great for me. I bought it new with just the basic options and had some custom aluminum work done, cooler holders, rod holders, etc. The custom aluminum made all the difference to me, plenty of cooler space without taking up too much of the fishing room. It fishes two people great, and three is still comfortable, but more than that does get crowded. If I'm not mistaken, isn't the boat show happening this week through the weekend. I bought mine there last year. Also, check on the G3 boats, there was a 19' that I really like there, but it didn't have a tunnel. 

I have to agree with Hill Country Fishin on the, "tough and just hose her down when your done" part. They are easy to maintain. If you would like to see some pics, let me know and I'll try to post some up. I'm down in Sargent about every weekend if you ever want to go for a ride in one!


----------



## BigJim (Nov 7, 2005)

*riverrat*

yes I would like to see some pics, por favor.


----------



## bb0i2 (Jun 24, 2005)

RiverRat said:


> I have a 18' Alumacraft CC and it works great for me. I bought it new with just the basic options and had some custom aluminum work done, cooler holders, rod holders, etc. The custom aluminum made all the difference to me, plenty of cooler space without taking up too much of the fishing room. It fishes two people great, and three is still comfortable, but more than that does get crowded. If I'm not mistaken, isn't the boat show happening this week through the weekend. I bought mine there last year. Also, check on the G3 boats, there was a 19' that I really like there, but it didn't have a tunnel.
> 
> I have to agree with Hill Country Fishin on the, "tough and just hose her down when your done" part. They are easy to maintain. If you would like to see some pics, let me know and I'll try to post some up. I'm down in Sargent about every weekend if you ever want to go for a ride in one!


RiverRat can you post some pictures of your boat?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Here is Txshockwaves boat that is for sale. Last boat you would ever need to buy.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

I have heard of a G3 spliting the it's keel. But I think that may have a lot to do with the operator. He has had it fixed twice, once by the dealer and 2nd time out of pocket.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Oct 2, 2006)

JDF Turtle said:


> Here is Txshockwaves boat that is for sale. Last boat you would ever need to buy.


What brand boat is that? Is it a custom setup or available in that configuration straight from the dealer?


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

here's what she looks like with Kitties


----------



## FirePat (May 28, 2007)

txshockwaves boat is a Boatright Boat. Boatright Mairne is in Friendswood off FM 2351. You can go to his website @ http://www.boatrightmarine.com/ He makes a very good boat. I've seen him take off in some very shallow water. As soon as I save up enough $, I will be buying one of his boats.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I have this one listed as well.



This boat was used a couple of times during duck season and a few times this spring fishing. The boat runs great and nothing needs work unless you want the front and rear racks I started for a flounder fan. Boat is located in Crosby, TX. Asking 8000.00 OBO. 

2006 Xpress 1650 Tunnel 
2006 Sportsman 13" galvanized trailer 
2006 Tohatsu 50hp TLDI (Tiller steer/Electric start with tilt and trim) 18hrs run time on hour meter
Homemade fastgrass type duck blind 
Bow mount trolling motor with extra deep cycle battery 
Depth finder 
Swivel camo seats and pedestals 
12 gallon fuel tank 
Smart tabs (manual adjust/nitrogen filled trim tabs) 
Custom 4 blade SS prop and the factory 3 blade aluminum prop 
Nedski aluminum cavitation plate 
GoLight wireless remote


----------



## RiverRat (Jun 30, 2005)

I will post some pics this evening.


----------



## RiverRat (Jun 30, 2005)

*Here's the pics*

Here are the pics of mine...


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice rig River Rat, who did the metal work for the grab rail and cooler stand?


----------



## RiverRat (Jun 30, 2005)

I had it done at Espandre Marine Products in Richmond. You can check out their site at www.espandre.com and I know they will be at the boat show this weekend. If you need anything, talk to Gary, he'll fix you up. Tell him Clint sent you.


----------



## drake1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Here is mine.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Dang, I would love to drive that boat with about dozen Golden Angels in me. I also like the low sides, it would make it easy to pour your bladder out. Only problem though, a shark might mistake my manhood for a eel and bite it off.


----------



## thejimmster (Jul 25, 2006)

*1872 SeaArk*

A buddy of mine has an 18ft SeaArk. Check out their website, they have bayboats also. He has nothing but good things to say about this boat.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Before this one I owned a 21' CC Mako 200 Ocean Pro which was a great bay boat which would handle the rough chop like a champ.

But now I really have enjoyed the gas mileage on my alum tub and not to mention playing in the shallow marsh with gators and reds.lol


----------



## CCRanch (Jul 8, 2006)

*Empire*

Look at an Empire Boat. Custom made in Mont Belvieu. Very nice aluminum boats.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Empire Boats are sweet. Built alot better than my Lowe. Same goes for the boats at Boatright. But for now I'm stuck with this one.


----------



## dargelskout (Jan 11, 2005)

Were is that boat made, good looking boat.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

yes my boat is for sale. pics are good but vids are better.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I own a 20' SeaArk with Evinrude 90 & tunnel. Great boat. Can handle chop if wind picks up and man it can go skinny. I bought it from Reynolds Marine in Baytown in 1997 for about $11,500 new. Best money I ever spent. Everytime I think about getting one of those flashy, fiberglass showboats, I just pull out the scrapbook and look at all the pictures of fish I have caught with this boat. Changes my mind everytime. Most all of the aluminum tubs made today are great. Check them all out. Then it will be the last boat you'll probably buy because they can last forever. Also, did I say they are forgiving. I let mine set for three years and all it needed was a tuneup, battery, and gas tank, and a good hosing off....ready to fish.

Going to Moses Lake in the morning....

Tight lines....


----------



## kdeaux2002 (Mar 29, 2005)

How much is the boatright scooter?


----------



## BlueH2O (May 22, 2007)

Great boat pictures and thanks for showing your rigs!

Are aluminum boats only available in the "john-boat" style hull or does someone make a "scooter/flats/tunnel" hull design?


----------



## gunreelfish (May 7, 2006)

I would imagine a 20' Boatright Custom Flats rigged out with a 4 stroke and trailer would be close to 30 grand.


----------



## Herron (Oct 17, 2005)

So what's the deal with electrolysis? Is it an easy fix or does it just come with the territory? Are there any other reasons I keep hearing strong warnings against aluminum?

Thanks,

H


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Not a big concern, just make sure your electronics/batteries are correctly wired. Do not ground anything to the boat. As long as you give the boat a good freshwater washdown after every trip it should be little concern. There are many Aluminum boats that are 20-30 years old that still run fine. One thing that I have heard is that the carpet on bunk boards will cause pitting in the aluminum where the boat sits. I've been thinking or replacing mine with the composite material, or spraying them with an oil substance to keep that from happening.


----------



## gunreelfish (May 7, 2006)

Disconnect your batteries or better yet install a Perko switch I agree are the two best ways to keep from having electrolysis start. For sure remove any carpet from your trailer bunks there is no way you can wash all the salt water out of the carpet and then your boat sits on salt water soaked carpet all the time. Also by removing the carpet and going with teflon strips your bunk boards will not rot as fast.


----------



## bspeegle (Jan 28, 2006)

Those hunting boats, are they foresale.


----------



## Rick miller (Feb 20, 2007)

You might want to call Rodney @ San Marcus Marine ... he has just about what your looking for in a flat bottom . A guy moved and wants to turn it . You might have to up the $$$ a little...


----------



## bspeegle (Jan 28, 2006)

What is the number.


----------

